# memorial ride/candlelight vigil for the warehouse 8



## Gypsybones (Dec 13, 2011)

As stated above we are doing a memorial ride/candlelight vigil for the warehouse 8 on dec 28 in new orleans on prieur and st ferdinand, the spot of the warehouse fire. All are welcome and encouraged to come. It starts at BNBC house on the corner of independence and Urquhart st @ 3pm, at dusk we will ride to the site to have the vigil. 

 As anyone that lives in here is sure to know Sammy as we all did, none of us knew (other than Nikki) anyone else that was claimed by the inferno. I’m asking if anyone that knew any of the others that were lost that night, would you please contact me. I am asking for some words from those who knew them. Words of remembrance, anything you would deem apt to be read aloud to honor their memory. 
BNBC was a club founded by Sammy and we all knew and love him, but we wish this to be about everyone not just bam bam. Many were lost and they all deserve to be honored together, no one more important than the other. 
So if you can please send me something to read aloud if you yourself cannot be here. Thank you.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2011)

damn, that was some sad shit last year. i hope the memorial helps some of the folks that knew these people.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 15, 2011)

So no one on here knew any of them? None of you? Someone please send me something


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 15, 2011)

im sure some people did, it's just a matter of when they get online and see this thread.


----------

